# Think I Over Processed?



## smoke665 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was bored and tried something new. Might have gotten carried away a littel




Florida-20-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Jan 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I was bored and tried something new. Might have gotten carried away a littel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black and white processing is good, but the fruit has a yellowish cast . . .  Actually, I like it.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 13, 2017)

If the oranges looked real (actually orange) it might have worked. But now nothing is real.


----------



## kap55 (Jan 13, 2017)

I agree with both comments above - the colors really don't work for me.  I'm pretty sure a B&W (or even a more natural color image) would be much more interesting to me.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Jan 13, 2017)

0.02: If the color items were not covered by the B&W, the isolation would be nicer for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 13, 2017)

Actually after spending two weeks in the heart of orange groves in South Florida, the oranges I've seen on truckload after truckload are anything but orange, as they pass by on their way to processing. Greenish yellow (heavy on the green) would be a more accurate description, nothing like the ones you see at the store. My rendition was an improvement on reality, and was a sampling from the more "orange" part of the original. Had I really intended the image for serious C&C I would have spent more time on it and not have posted it in "Just For Fun". It was a learning exercise, and way to relax on a beautiful day, nothing more.

@otherprof thank you.Glad you liked it.

Quick cell photo of one of the subjects that's been aging for a week since the photo was taken. Still not really orange. Reality is sometimes an illusion.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice i like it but that may just be me


----------



## viviansungg (Jan 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I was bored and tried something new. Might have gotten carried away a littel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the idea! Cool picture..

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Actually after spending two weeks in the heart of orange groves in South Florida, the oranges I've seen on truckload after truckload are anything but orange, as they pass by on their way to processing. Greenish yellow (heavy on the green) would be a more accurate description, nothing like the ones you see at the store. My rendition was an improvement on reality, and was a sampling from the more "orange" part of the original. Had I really intended the image for serious C&C I would have spent more time on it and not have posted it in "Just For Fun". It was a learning exercise, and way to relax on a beautiful day, nothing more.


Thats interesting about the color. I drive by Orange groves here in So Cal almost every day and they leave the oranges on the trees till they are actually orange. I wonder if it's the intended use that drives how they decide when to pick them.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

selective color


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 16, 2017)

Fun. Selective color certainly is that, fun to learn. Most photogs hate it in general though it certainly has its uses and many clients will love it. Color looks like lemons, which they botanically are.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 16, 2017)

@viviansungg Thank You. it was a relaxing way to kill a little time. KInd of like doodling, on  a computer.

@Rick50 the oranges in South Central FL seem to be on the small side, and appear to be for juice. The cell phone picture of the one above, is one that was in the original photo though it's been ripening in a window sill for 4 days. Interesting side note is that the FL orange industry as a whole is declining thanks to temperature shifts, development and a disease called greening. Some of the groves north and east of us raise the oranges you see in the stores.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2017)

astroNikon said:
			
		

> selective color



Like yelling "FIRE!" in a crowded photo forum theater. Lol.

it's all good though.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 16, 2017)

@OGsPhotography around our home the coloring books for adults are in the stores. This is sort of like that


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jan 27, 2017)

I like this and the concept.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 27, 2017)

@Coull3d  thank you. Why buy an adult coloring book, when there are other options in the digital age! LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 28, 2017)

78josh5 said:


> The Picture looks really cool, although they seem to be in a rude position. The Color of the Picture really catches my eye and I'm sure it catches other peoples eye too. I am looking forward to more Pictures from you and would be willing to comment on them.
> 
> ~Josh



Thanks this one was from a few weeks back. It was a learning exercise and a killing time work. I sampled the color from the original and used that to set my brush to hand color the B&W version.


----------



## hamlet (Mar 2, 2017)

Just goes to show you're never too old to try something new. I myself am 29 and still learning things even as i'm approaching the big 3 0. A for effort at least.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 2, 2017)

hamlet said:


> Just goes to show you're never too old to try something new. I myself am 29 and still learning things even as i'm approaching the big 3 0. A for effort at least.



I doubled that age a good while ago, and I'm still learning.


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2017)

The oranges look realistic enough to me.   We had an orange tree in our back yard in SE Texas, and they often never really turned a bright color - sometimes stayed a mite on the green side.   But when you cut into them, they were bright orange, juicy and perfect.   Valencia, maybe?    Smaller and thin-skinned.   My favorite!


----------

